# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  درحاشیه: ورودی 99 دانشگاه ها و خوابگاهی شدن

## mobinax

سلام بچه ها
یه سوالی خیلی ذهنمو درگیر کرده 
بخاطر کرونا ممکنه امسال دانشگاه ها فقط بومی هارو پذیرش کنن؟ یا خوابگاه ندن؟ یا هرچیزی که باعث بشه پذیرش خوابگاهیا کمتر بشه.. اینطوری که حسابی به نفع بچه های منطقه یکه 😭

----------


## Mobin.

حاشیه ی خالصصص . یعنی خوده حاشیه پشماش ریخته از حاشیه ای که تو این تاپیک هست :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Shah1n

نه ربطی نداره اصلا
شما بخون قبول شی
نهایتا ترم جدید مجازی میشه و خوابگاه نمیرن تو خونه درس مخونن

----------


## mohsenzDEH1993

اینکه شرایط پذیرش دانشجو بخاطر کرونا تغییر پیدا کنه که احتمالش صفر هست
حالا شاید بخاطر این بیماری واسه خوابگاه ها شرایط خاصی را تدارک ببینند

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

> حاشیه ی خالصصص . یعنی خوده حاشیه پشماش ریخته از حاشیه ای که تو این تاپیک هست


آخ جانم حرف دلمون رو زدی 
دمت گرم

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

شما قبل از اینکه نگران خوابگاه باشی بزرگوار
باید نگران ذهن و روانت باشی که داره الکی دنبال بهونه می گرده برای درس نخوندن و حاشیه رفتن 
قبلا تجربه اش رو داشتم مواظب خودت باش خواهر

----------


## mobinax

> شما قبل از اینکه نگران خوابگاه باشی بزرگوار
> باید نگران ذهن و روانت باشی که داره الکی دنبال بهونه می گرده برای درس نخوندن و حاشیه رفتن 
> قبلا تجربه اش رو داشتم مواظب خودت باش خواهر


عاشق اعتماد به سقفتم برادر برا خودت میبری و میدوزی

----------


## high.target

_ب احتمال زیاد ترم بعد مجازی ایم
بعدم اگ بومی پذیری زیاد شع
یعنی نصف خابگاه ها بی صاحب میمونه
میدونین هزینه اش چقدره؟؟؟
امسال مجازی تا ۴ سال همین طوری بی صاحب باشه اتاقا
مگه مریضن؟_

----------


## _Zari_

_فرقش با سالای قبل اینه که مجازیه همین.._

----------


## Nima_lovee

ورودی های جدید احتمالا ترمشون از آبانه
و بالای 90 درصد احتمال این هست که کلاس ها مجازی باشه. ( بجز کلاس های عملی که دو سه هفته بصورت فشرده حضوری برگزار میکنند.

----------


## A.H.D

سلام
اصلا الان نگران این ها نباشید، اینا چیز مهمی نیستن الان
ترم بعد هم که احتمالا مجازی خواهد بود،  به صورت چرخشی دانشجویانی که باید به دانشگاه بیایند اسکان داده می شود و ظرفیت اتاق ها کاهش پیدا می کند.

پی نوشت اول: تا اونوقت خدا بزرگه، نگران نباشید
پی نوشت دوم:حالا بعد کنکور مفصل توضیح میدم ولی موقع انتخاب رشته هیچ جا بهتر از شهر خود آدم یا شهر های نزدیک با شباهت فرهنگی زیاد نمیشه...

----------


## DR.del

عصر‌ جدید شبکه سه (گات تلنت تقلبی) تنها چیز‌ آموزندش این بود که از پسره بدلکاره پرسیدن برنده بشی‌ با پولش چیکار‌ میکنی؟؟ گفت وقتی چیزی رو بدست نیاوردم چرا باید بهش فکر کنم که قراره باهاش چیکار کنم؟

اینم حکایت شما و امثال شماست که هنوز نه کنکور دادین نه نتایج رو دیدین فکر اینین که چی میشه قبولی ها بخاطر کرونا و حسودی منطقه یکی‌ هارم میکنین.
از اینایی که همش دنبال حاشین تو انجمن هستن زیاد بودن که پای ثابت هر‌تاپیک بودن و نام کاربریشون شناخته شده بود برای همه که تهشم هیچی قبول نشدن و آخرش کسایی قبول شدن که گمنام بودن خیلیاشون تو انجمن.
بخونین واسه فکر کردن به این مسائل بعد کنکور وقت زیاده

----------


## mobinax

> عصر‌ جدید شبکه سه (گات تلنت تقلبی) تنها چیز‌ آموزندش این بود که از پسره بدلکاره پرسیدن برنده بشی‌ با پولش چیکار‌ میکنی؟؟ گفت وقتی چیزی رو بدست نیاوردم چرا باید بهش فکر کنم که قراره باهاش چیکار کنم؟
> 
> اینم حکایت شما و امثال شماست که هنوز نه کنکور دادین نه نتایج رو دیدین فکر اینین که چی میشه قبولی ها بخاطر کرونا و حسودی منطقه یکی‌ هارم میکنین.
> از اینایی که همش دنبال حاشین تو انجمن هستن زیاد بودن که پای ثابت هر‌تاپیک بودن و نام کاربریشون شناخته شده بود برای همه که تهشم هیچی قبول نشدن و آخرش کسایی قبول شدن که گمنام بودن خیلیاشون تو انجمن.
> بخونین واسه فکر کردن به این مسائل بعد کنکور وقت زیاده


من تو این تاپیک نصیحت خواستم؟
حکایت شما و امثال شما که تو هرتاپیکی یه خودی نشون میدید!

----------


## DR.del

> من تو این تاپیک نصیحت خواستم؟
> حکایت شما و امثال شما که تو هرتاپیکی یه خودی نشون میدید!


نصیحت نخواستی ولی نصیحت‌ لازم داشتی...

----------

